# Turning an old plate rack into a lure display bod



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

So I have a few old bingos and others that are in boxes so I cannot hang on the cork board where I have my others.
I decided to make a box out of plexeglass with an old plate rack I had lying around. 
Getting close to finishing it and will be able to display some old favorites.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*As is for now*

Well I got tired of working on it an hung it up as is.

This is my first attempt at a shadowbox and the plexiglass is a challenge to work with for sure.

2nd attempt will be better


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice! 

Very clever idea and use of the old plate rack. 

Something you may want to toy with on the plexiglass. Cut the piece to the length and wide of the 'box' then clamp to a board/table along one corner. Heat along the length with a heat gun then bend it to 90 degrees. Repeat for three corners then all you have to deal with is gluing the final corner. I've not done a box using this method but have made a 'c' channel, single corner/'L' and rounded shapes. You may have to experiment some with the amount of heat it takes for the bend as too much will disfigure the plexi.


----------

